# Grain Elevator 30s - 50s



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Greetings all, I would be glad of your suggestions for a small footprint grain elevator. Upper Midwest, 1930s-50s, HO scale. The scene will be an isolated spur off the main at which one of the through freights will periodically have to stop and change out boxcars or hoppers. No where near a center for a 'local' to work. 

Thanks!!


Steve J

[edit] Whoops - - - I mean a kit or model of such a grain elevator! My bad.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Marysville, Ohio


----------



## TripleO (Apr 21, 2016)

You're in Minnesota, right? You might want to run through the site on this link and maybe find something you could model: Subject Headings: Grain Elevators - Minnesota Digital Library Search Results (mndigital.org)


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> View attachment 576067
> 
> 
> Marysville, Ohio


That’s not the 1930’s to the 1950’s….but this one is….


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

https://www.world-wide-gifts.com/im...t-usa-north-dakota-north-almont-1000x1000.jpg


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Not sure a fridge magnet helps him though…..


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

No, but a prototype photo of typical upper midwestern elevators from the 30s or 50s gives him an idea of footprint, size, materials, etc. 
I like that crawl space opening in the foundation wall. You don’t see that modeled very often.


----------

